# Off-the-grid cabin + 45 acres in Montana for sale by owner



## mrsmoose13

Bearpaw Ranch Association property only 10 miles south of Columbus. Private, quiet, and outdoor spacious getaway, or year-round living. Approximately 45 acres of land with an approximately 800 sq ft rustic cabin. Cabin is off-the-grid, and comes with solar- and wind-powered electricity. Two bedrooms, living room, kitchen (with small propane stove and small dorm room refrigerator) and tool room/bathroom, outhouse. Needs septic. Lots of potential, or tear down and build your dream home. Year-round access via County and Association maintained gravel roads. Cell service, TV reception. Expansive views north across the Montana plains, east toward Laurel and the sunrise, and watch glorious sunsets west over the Crazy Mountains. Southern exposure. Acreage is hilly with some meadows and flat areas. Wood on property either for building, or wood-burning stove. Lots of new growing forest, and some dead and/or downed trees for wood. Deer and turkey wander through, as do assorted other animals. Located less than an hour to many outdoor activities: hiking, hunting, fishing, rafting, scenic drives and winter sports. Only two hours to Yellowstone National Park! Cultural, historical and social opportunities exist nearby in Billings, Bozeman and Red Lodge. A great opportunity! Photos available. $149,500. Call 406-321-1986 for more info.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

You know, I am almost interested, except for the fact that, well, winter.


----------



## mrsmoose13

Ah, yes, but we're in what they call the "banana belt" meaning it's warmer here than you might expect (we're told). Also, we're summer residents, but when we got the place, it did have a wood-burning stove and people living there year-round. There's plenty of wood currently on the property available for burning. 
Tempting?


----------



## Saffron

hmmmmm


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

Oh yes..Do you know when your first and last frosts are, are what the typical summer high is? Is it windy? Tell me about the weather. Any outbuildings? Why are you selling?


----------



## mrsmoose13

As I'm a summer resident only, I just asked a local about the frosts and was told one can kinda count on a hard frost before September ends, and in the spring, they end about the first of May. Typically, she said, people don't put in their gardens until after Mother's Day. She says it's Zone 4. 
Temperature is misleading. Currently in NC (our regular home) it's about 90 degrees, but I know that heat - it's full of humidity, sticky and unbearable. It's very dry here in summer (though this year is wetter than usual). So when I say it's about 90 degrees - it's much more comfortable than in NC. It does cool down at night (upper 50's?), and we open all up. Come the morning, we close it all down, and it stays cool inside until about 3-4pm. We have a swamp cooler (which we'll leave), but we've never used it. We do use fans. 
Yes, it can get VERY windy. We have one of those smaller windmills (maybe 1.5-2 ft diameter?) and this year I've found that when the sun stops shining, the wind starts blowing. Electricity has not been a problem. The wind does not blow daily, but I'd say it's pretty regular - perhaps 4 out of 7 days? Maybe more. Generally, that's a nice, good-feeling breeze, but summer afternoon storms can get it gusting. 
We have an outhouse for an outbuilding - so far that's it. There is a small carport where I park my truck over winter, and the roof of which holds our 4 solar panels and a rainbarrel we use as a water tank. As we speak, my husband is building another overhang which will house the riding lawnmower (which he bought used this year, fixed, and now needs to park somewhere). 
We are selling because we're getting older, only come in the summers from NC (a LONG drive with rising prices), and my husband HATES to travel. In 2004, my husband bought this for me knowing how I dreamed of spending my summers hiking in the Rockies - it is the most romantic thing anyone has ever done for me. However, I'd like to travel more, and he now hates coming out here (he more prefers his "creature comforts"). Therefore, this dream is now getting a little frayed around the edges. Perhaps we'd be better off if I had a small RV and he could stay home... Also, I had thyroid cancer this year making me feel vulnerable and needing to pull in financially. 
Thanks for your interest! Please let me know what else I can tell you.


----------



## goatkid

I wish I could afford it. It would make a lovely goat farm. I have a friend interested in moving to that area and will pass your info on to her.


----------



## mrsmoose13

Thanks, Goatkid. Appreciate your help. Hope your friend will contact us.


----------



## Halfway

mrsmoose13 said:


> Thanks, Goatkid. Appreciate your help. Hope your friend will contact us.


A liitle too far from Bozeman....for now.


----------



## RW kansas hogs

The winters in Montana are alot nicer than what they are here in Kansas, At least in Mt where i lived you didnt have the humidity like here in Ks. Yes it gets cold but you can always put more clothes on and throw another log in the stove, Down here you have the heat & humidity. They have laws about walking around naked lol. 
I lived in Ennis,Mt (south west corner) and it was a 2.5 hour drive to Bozeman, We drove that twice a month to go to walmart. 
we plan on moving back to Mt after the wife finishes her Rn school so she can get a good job and i can do the farmer thing


----------



## RW kansas hogs

could you pm your address im Mt so i can google earth it please, thank you. Tim


----------



## mrsmoose13

Sorry it took so long to respond. We took a trip to Canada for a couple of weeks. Anyway, you asked for an address to Google Earth it - look for Shane Ridge Road, Columbus, MT, 59019. At the end of Shane Ridge Road, the road bends and becomes East Ridge Road - we're off of East Ridge at the corner with Bearpaw Creek Road. Hope that helps!


----------



## poorboy

Water??


----------



## JustMe2

Wow!! I'd definitely be interested, except for the fact that Hubby and I need to wait another 20 months before he can retire!  But Montana is one of the states we're looking at.


----------



## akane

All attempts to convince my husband that living even more in the middle of nowhere in montana or wyoming would be a good idea have failed. He already complains he could be making another $50k a year if he lived by a big city instead of in between a couple towns of 100,000.


----------



## mrsmoose13

Dear Poorboy - regarding water - it's possible there's water on our property, we just never looked for it (we're only here 2-3 months each summer). Some of our neighbors have wells, though many have cisterns and bring water in. The house is plumbed, but a septic would be needed. 
Dear JustMe2 - please check back when you do retire. We may well still have the property. 
Dear Akane - thanks for trying. I believe my husband shares your sentiments, whereas I totally understand where your husband is coming from. That's so typical of life, isn't it.


----------



## mrsmoose13

After responding to Poorboy regarding the water situation, I realized there are more options. We have a neighbor (family of 3), in a large house with garden, showers, dishwasher, laundry, and hot tub that gets the majority of their water from collecting rainwater off the roof, storing it in cisterns in their basement, and then filtering it for use. Therefore, if one were to set up such a system, rainwater off the roof is also available.


----------



## Maggie29

Is there a link to photos?


----------



## mrsmoose13

There isn't yet, but I'll work on creating one tomorrow.


----------



## mrsmoose13

Here is a site where photos can be found: http://jewellphotos1.shutterfly.com/ Be sure to check the comments with each photo as I've tried to add more descriptions.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

excuse me, but that was entirely bogus of you to put that wonderful heart sucking photo of the cabin and a rainbow first. why? not cool....well...ok....VERY cool. hmpfff.


----------



## AngieM2

What an incredible nice place.


----------



## barefooted

Beautiful, Just like in my dreams.


----------



## bodybyjill

mrsmoose13 said:


> Bearpaw Ranch Association property only 10 miles south of Columbus. Private, quiet, and outdoor spacious getaway, or year-round living. Approximately 45 acres of land with an approximately 800 sq ft rustic cabin. Cabin is off-the-grid, and comes with solar- and wind-powered electricity. Two bedrooms, living room, kitchen (with small propane stove and small dorm room refrigerator) and tool room/bathroom, outhouse. Needs septic. Lots of potential, or tear down and build your dream home. Year-round access via County and Association maintained gravel roads. Cell service, TV reception. Expansive views north across the Montana plains, east toward Laurel and the sunrise, and watch glorious sunsets west over the Crazy Mountains. Southern exposure. Acreage is hilly with some meadows and flat areas. Wood on property either for building, or wood-burning stove. Lots of new growing forest, and some dead and/or downed trees for wood. Deer and turkey wander through, as do assorted other animals. Located less than an hour to many outdoor activities: hiking, hunting, fishing, rafting, scenic drives and winter sports. Only two hours to Yellowstone National Park! Cultural, historical and social opportunities exist nearby in Billings, Bozeman and Red Lodge. A great opportunity! Photos available. $149,500. Call 406-321-1986 for more info.


Thank you for all of this very helpful information! I tried to call the phone number and it said it would not connect and the number was not accepting calls. I’m very interested and will plan to visit ASAP. May i ask you please contact me if this is still for sale? Thank you so much! [email protected]


----------



## tarbe

Thread is 11 years old.

That would be one smoking hot deal in today's market!


----------

